# Rotary Incabloc



## DCH (Jan 2, 2013)

My wife has inherited a watch from an elderly relative.

It it has a plain circular white/silver face. Gold case. SS(?) back. Simple hour and minute hands. Plain lines for the numerals. Says 'Rotary' above the centre pivot and '17 Jewel Incabloc' below. With 'Swiss Made' either side of the six marker.

It may have been a Long Service Award from about 40 years ago

Can anyone tell me any more please?


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi and welcome to the Forum, :welcome: :rltb:

If you could post some pictures it would help us all to advise you on your watch, to upload pictures have a look at the top article on the watch discussion page on how to upload pictures :yes:


----------



## DCH (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks for the welcome. I'll try a picture










Edit:

Well that didn't seem to work.

I've uploaded to photobucket but can't work out how to get the url reference.

I right clicked on the pic and 'saved link as '

and pasted the result in the box from the image icon and the above was the result.


----------



## DCH (Jan 2, 2013)

This seems to have worked


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm not an expert on Rotary (although I know someone who is) but it looks like an early 1970s model to me - if you open the back up you should find some serial numbers on the mechanism and possibly on the inside of the back. If you get in touch with Rotary (01702 337 061) with this info they should be able to tell you when it was made. Rotarys from this period commonly had the Incabloc system - a spring mounted shock absorber that is designed to prevent damage to the balance wheel bearing if you dropped the watch.


----------



## DCH (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks. The date fits in with what I know about the circumstances.

Have you any idea of its value?


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

hi i have no idea how much it would be worth but its very nice and clear njoy


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

there is a battered steel one with a second hand on the bay for a starting bid of 14.99


----------



## DCH (Jan 2, 2013)

I'll check it out. Thanks


----------



## DCH (Jan 2, 2013)

All I could make out on the inside of the case was

DBG M

REG. 220


----------



## DCH (Jan 2, 2013)

Rotary say it was made in the early 70s, has a Swiss Peso movement and is still repairable if necessary. Originally cost about Â£25


----------

